# Best Add Ever



## bikeyard (Nov 7, 2017)

WTF

https://nh.craigslist.org/bik/d/old-folding-bikes/6378040066.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Nov 7, 2017)

×



CL


new hampshire >


for sale >


bicycles - by owner


post
account

 6 hidden
x prohibited[?] 
Posted 31 minutes ago

print
▲ next ▶ 
*favorite this post Old folding bikes (Salem)  hide this posting*























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

Old folding bikes,not used in years,1 is orange the other red,$75 for both,nice for restore project,they are buried in this pile413fourfive5six379calls only 

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 6378040066


posted: 31 minutes ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams
Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping.


©  craigslist

help

safety

privacy

feedback

cl jobs

terms

about

mobile


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 7, 2017)

Look theres Blue Bird in there.


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 7, 2017)

amazing how little effort this person goes to in placing an ad


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2017)

The seller is actually quite smart if you think about it. He can use the same pic for his other listings selling a large drill/mixer, an old can, some half used paint thinner, train tracks, random pipe, a screwdriver, a small fan, worn out tires, an oar, wire,a bucket and used can of spray foam insulation


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 7, 2017)

take you pick; 
.07 a pound.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 8, 2017)

*PUT IT IN THE PILE!!!*


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 8, 2017)

Folders go for a good buck where I live. I bet $50 would take them both. Not a bad deal


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 10, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> Folders go for a good buck where I live. I bet $50 would take them both. Not a bad deal



They are down to $50


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 11, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> Look theres Blue Bird in there.




This is what happens when you ride your Blue Bird and crash!


----------



## kreika (Nov 14, 2017)

Long stretches of HO track, cool. Choo choo!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

dibbs on the "Mr. Death scythe" the auger and the lil fan.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 17, 2017)

What a fat-asss lazy vendor.


----------

